# First egg ever.



## mayday29150 (Jan 10, 2013)

So this forum is good luck. Just join yesterday and this morning one of my yellows laid it first egg ever. Got it marked and in my incubator sitting on some spag moss with a cup of water in the incubator for humidity. The pic of egg is on my profile pic what else am I missing to do. Positive advice welcome


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 10, 2013)

hi, wish you and the egg the best. great feeling when you find one.


----------



## JoesMum (Jan 10, 2013)

Oooh how exciting. Keep us posted


----------



## mayday29150 (Jan 10, 2013)

Definitely will keep the tread going with updates total of 3 yellows that I believe have eggs to lay can't wait to go home at lunch and see of there are any more eggs to be found like a Easter egg hunt. Lol


----------



## Rover15 (Jan 10, 2013)

That is awesome! I wish you luck. 
do you have pictures of the adults? Where are you located? *fingers crossed* I hope canada XD I'm looking for more yellow foots so if your in canada can I sign up for the waiting list if you plan to sell them?


----------



## mayday29150 (Jan 11, 2013)

Depending on how many eggs I have yes will be putting some of the babies up for adoption to good and qualified homes. If you want u would be the first on the waiting list just let me know.


----------



## Rover15 (Jan 11, 2013)

Than you for the offer but its a tad illegal to bring them accorss the border unless you paid a ton of money for all the paper work and even then they can say no at customs


----------



## mayday29150 (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh yeah you in Canada. Lol. Forgot. Wish u good luck in your search then.


----------



## Rover15 (Jan 11, 2013)

Lol ty. I'm waiting to hear back from an other breeder hopefully soon XD


----------



## Mgridgaway (Jan 13, 2013)

Good luck! Guess we'll find out what happens in several months


----------



## mayday29150 (Jan 13, 2013)

Figured I would update everyone. Now have 4 eggs from the same momma. Is it unusual for her to be taking so long to have the eggs or no to be having them all at once. I have checked her as best as I can she seems fine not sick great weight eyes and nose clear and eating and drinking. Just seems to be having a egg every day for 4 days. Is there something I need to be doing for her. Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## mayday29150 (Jan 14, 2013)

So is four eggs number if the is a normal. Also. What about the fact that she waited to lay them every other day. Any reason to be concerned or am I just over protective. Help.


----------



## tortadise (Jan 14, 2013)

This has been typical of newer yellow foots i added. They need to feel safe and secure. Sometimes they will lay sporadic. Is this her first time? Did she just lay them on top or dig a nest?


----------



## mayday29150 (Jan 15, 2013)

She laid one on top in her inside pen one on top in the yard pen and two were buried. So what does that mean. And yes this is her first clutch. Guess u going to tell me they infertile.


----------



## mayday29150 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok so now up to 6 eggs from my tortoise Minnie. Candled the first two eggs and they look good. No blacking. Incubator at 88 degrees and humidity at 70%. Any more advice on them or y she is having egg so sporadic. Over two weeks 6 eggs is that two different clutches. Any help would be great.


----------



## tortadise (Jan 23, 2013)

It doesn't mean they are infertile at all. Many times the first go around is very inconsistent. Ounce females get into a routine, and develop egg cycles it will become more and more to the day, time and month when she will start. She will get more consistent year after year. Now I do have to say sometimes the first laying they can be infertile. But this isn't always. Just keep candling them every few weeks or once a month and see if you notice development.


----------

